# Gateway Coasters Ride Sunday March 12



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2017)

Let's get the cobwebs out, first group ride of the season. The place is Creve Couer lake and we'll be meeting up at the George Heldman shelter at 10:00am.  With this great weather we've been having, it's been to long. We need to ride!! See you there! 
13750 Marine Ave.
Maryland Heights, Mo. 63146


----------



## smij (Mar 3, 2017)

Have a great ride, hope to join you once or twice this season!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2017)

Bundle up for Sunday everybody! We're looking at 45 degrees for the High, but only 35 or so for ride time. Our weather was so warm up until this point. Oh well, let's do this!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Bundle up for Sunday everybody! We're looking at 45 degrees for the High, but only 35 or so for ride time. Our weather was so warm up until this point. Oh well, let's do this!



Don't forget to roll your clocks for Daylight Savings...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2017)

Good point Mark!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2017)

Gonna be damn cold in the am, but we're riding.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Pretty nice ride today but lacking several of our regulars riders. But we made the best of it and had a great time. The first group ride of the year is in the books! Hope to have better weather for our April ride. We did have a new guy from Cape Girardeau, Mo
( about 80 miles south of STL) show up to ride with us. Great to have you and your Phantom riding with us.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 12, 2017)

love that jet flow !!! looks like a good day , thanks for the pictures


----------



## stezell (Mar 12, 2017)

Good looking Colson Rob, yeah kinda cool for a ride. Next month for sure the weather should be better man.  Hope to join you guys sometime this spring or summer man.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2017)

That would be awesome Sean, you're welcome any time my friend!


----------

